# Tobiano and what?



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Doesn't tobiano usually have white crossing over the back somewhere? I'd be interested to see what she is...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tobiano is causing white to cross at her tailhead, and on her neck. It is also the reason she has high white on all four feet. Sabino is probably the other white pattern at play here - the white is very "messy" with really messy edges. Sabino also likes face white to be fairly symmetrical, hence the T on her nose. It's also the cause of the chin and throat spots.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Are both of her parents tobianos? Those "pawprints" on her neck are usually a visual indicator of homozygous tobiano.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks overo to me, not tobiano.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Looks overo to me, not tobiano.


She is a textbook tobiano. White lower legs. White on her bum and half-white tail. As little white on the face as possible. White on the neck interfering with the mane. Pawprints.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Are both of her parents tobianos? Those "pawprints" on her neck are usually a visual indicator of homozygous tobiano.


I know for sure that her mom was, but her daddy is completely unknown. (Just like Rosie!)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok I thought tobiano looked more like the dairy cow pattern? I dunno, I am no good at color things at all.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

They can, but there can also be minimal tobiano's.

This is another minimal tobiano:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahhhh, ok, thanks.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm no expert but I'd say tobiano and sabino. Cute filly!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was thinking tobiano and frame, but since I'm the only one guessing that, it's probably not it


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Whatever she is, I love her markings!!!! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

She's Tobiano. You could have her tested and I'm sure she'd test positive to be homozygous for the Tobiano gene which as mentioned before is indicated by the cat tracks in her markings (not always but quite often).


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd say Tobiano too! If you check out my avatar picture that's my boy Rocky he is homozygous for Tobiano. You can tell because of the pawprints and he's got sharks teeth on his bottom legs above the coronet band as well, and obviously he was tested. She's cute!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Annanoel said:


> I'd say Tobiano too! If you check out my avatar picture that's my boy Rocky he is homozygous for Tobiano. You can tell because of the pawprints and he's got sharks teeth on his bottom legs above the coronet band as well, and obviously he was tested. She's cute!


Perfect example!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Pawprints have long been associated with homozygousity, but there is little actual correlation between tested ToTo horses and pawprints. There is just as many Toto horses that have them as there are ToTo. It is not an indicator of zygousity at all.


----------

